
Meet the 15-year-old certified blockchain developer (B9lab) - b9lab-nicole
https://blog.b9lab.com/15-year-old-blockchain-developer-b9lab-3d8c318665de
======
ivanarv
Love the positivity of this post! Keep it up!

